

1.78 Million Facebook Users May Die in 2011 - ebun
http://www.fastcompany.com/1718473/178-million-facebook-users-may-die-in-2011

======
shaggyfrog
1.78 out of 600 million users is a pretty low mortality rate. (Edit: oh sure,
go and fix the headline on me...)

~~~
imkevingao
wait 70 years and it's going to be REALLY high.

------
imkevingao
well it's good to know that Facebook users are not robots and have mortality.
Always love interesting statistics.

